# Unexpected Colors



## MaconTallMan (Dec 11, 2005)

Hello All, Just wanted to share something with the group. I was working on my aquarium tonight cleaning the glass etc. I looked at my four striped damsels and noticed something I had never noticed. Their tail, lower fins, and mouth are all outlined in florencent Blue. It is actually quite stunning and unexpected. I think a lot of times we overlook the simple fish for the more exotic. I had always just seen black and white. Who knew?


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

I have damsels still in my reef. Reason? Inexpensive and fun to watch.

My Favorite is a Neon Velvet that cost me $3.99. He is dark blue, almost black with neon blue streaks. Beautiful fish.


----------

